# which is best the printer for tee-shirt ?



## French (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello, I am French and will wish to buy a printer for tee shirt. 
my budget is approximately 20 000$. Which is best the machine.
I am attracted by the brother, but there is perhaps better? 
I thank you for your opinions.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

It all depends on what you want to do with it. The brother will not print on dark garments. The others may print on dark, but the cost of the inks are high. If the ink pricing comes down over time, then the others may be a better suit for you if you want to print on dark garments.

At the same time, Brother makes a great t-shirt printer.

Did I confuse you yet?


----------



## French (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your answer.
I wish to print on clear tee-shirt. 
I do not know if the difference in price between the brother and the hm1 dtg (without white ink) is justified.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can read about a wide variety of direct to garment printing machines by reading through the DTG posts here.


----------

